# Drop out? Graduate?



## LarZ (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm 17 in less than 2 months and seriously considering dropping out of school. I know that _right now_ I don't want or have any need for a diploma or a job or money, but I also know that things change, our minds change, things come up, and it (a diploma) would be a good thing to have in the long run. In short: I want to hear what ya'll have to say about dropping out. Have any of you dropouts ever regretted it? How long has it been since you dropped out?






*A more detailed description of my situation:*
School's really not that bad, but I just don't know if I can wait around anymore. I have wanted to travel and get the fuck out of here for at least 2 years. I have traveled a decent amount on my own with no money (hitching, camping, dumpstering, shoplifting) but I always have to come back. I am completely sick of waiting around to start my life and supposedly "learning". I'm not in public school but I'm still not learning anything new and I want to experience life.

I guess the reason I'm even thinking about staying is that I could graduate by next fall, even sooner if stayed home for the summer (this will _not_ happen). Then it would be getting cold again though and I don't really want to start out on the road heading into winter, so I'd have to wait until next spring/summer, another whole year of this shit.

When I mentioned all of this to my father (who's a complete control freak and one of those parents who knows how to get what he wants through punishment and ultimatums) he said "sure, go ahead, but you can't have any gear of ours, any money, leave all of your ID's and your passport, and I'm reporting you missing to the police." All in all he would make it incredibly difficult (but not impossible) to achieve what I'm wanting. My dad and I get along really well, we're pretty good friends actually, but he's very materialistic and doesn't understand me not wanting money or a job.

Feel free to ask questions, I'm not sure it all makes sense.


----------



## christianarchy (Jan 24, 2010)

im in a similar situation to you.
personally, i dont get why people worry so much when kids drop out. you can always go back and graduate if you need it. my bet and hope though is that i will never need it.
so yeah if you got it sooner, you might appreciate it later. or you can appreciate sooner, and get it when you know you'll appreciate later. i dont think that made sense but you might know what i'm getting at.
good luck, post when you come to a decision.


----------



## LarZ (Jan 24, 2010)

you don't feel like going back to try and graduate would be harder than just doing it now?


----------



## MeatyMax (Jan 24, 2010)

Ehh I'm gonna have to play devil's advocate on this one and say stay in school. You said you'd be done in the fall, so travel all summer. Most people slow down as the weather gets colder anyway so why not be in school just biting the bullet and getting shit over with.


----------



## wizehop (Jan 24, 2010)

Man how you do in life is really up too you, school or no school..the problem is if your the type to give up on shit, it may follow you forever and you may go no where. The only point of school really is to teach you how to do what your told..you don't really learn anything else at the lower levels. Its systematically set up that way, notice how they never teach you about money or anything that really matters. The stuff they teach you in a public school vs what the elites learn is a completely different outlook. Trust me your not missing any real knowledge by not going to high school.
A shit load of hugely successful people left school before they should have and are now among the most successful people around...but they had drive. I got expelled from school in grade 11, travelled for a few years then when I wanted to take business in collage I applied as a mature student...took some easy test, scored above my grade level in everything but math(not a fan) and got in. Besides for the most part if you don't look like a complete fuck up everyone assumes you have your grade 12 anyhow. 
But again man its up too you..as long as you accept your decisions and take responsibility for yourself you can do what ever the fuck you want and you'll be happy. There is no real rule on what you need to do with your life..no matter what pressures society may magically push on you.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah like mentioned above its up to you, but being 21 i can say to you don't do that, finish atleast 12 grades, because you will never return ... its 4th year in a row i get dropped out of collage because travel bug bites my ass and i flee from my country somewhere else for like 8 months and come back in october and start studying something again ... and the story repeats itself... now im just waiting for my parents to kick me out from the house...


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jan 24, 2010)

I was in a very similar situation at the end of highschool. I had already been traveling through the summers since I was 13 and could barely stand to even walk in that building by the time I was a senior. I eventually graduated, but I gotta say that in retrospect it was a waste of time. My advice is just get your GED a get out.


----------



## kai (Jan 24, 2010)

i dropped out never have I had a problem with getting a job or anything. the only regret I had about it was that there is some cool things you can take in school (or that I could) like photography, art, metal working, wood working, jewellery making and other fun sorta hands on classes that I am still managing to learn in life but it would've been a bit easier to do it then with all the access to equipment. So I would say if you want take advantage of what's there but know it's not the means to an end to drop out. In canada (where I am at) you can go to university without a diploma as a mature student once you turn 21.


----------



## carlylanea (Jan 24, 2010)

do you have the option to take online classes for your school? If you do, TAKE THEM. That's what I did, and I pretty much graduated a year early. I graduated on the 20th of this month and everyone else is stuck in school till june!


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't advise either way, as I had to fight to graduate after I was essentially pushed out of HS by the principal.
But while I don't see much education coming through HS, I don't see much benefit from dropping-out, either.
Resumes are all faked and exaggerrated; the jobs you're gonna have available, the employers are never gonna check on your claim of graduating, so long as you can do the tasks you're hired for.
But what's the rush that you can't stay there and learn, not from classes so much as from the life experience of being 17-18. What have you got, another 18 months? Keep from becoming a daddy, read your own books, and cause a good bit of trouble. That's what High School is all about!


----------



## LarZ (Jan 24, 2010)

kai said:


> In canada (where I am at) you can go to university without a diploma as a mature student once you turn 21.



This applies to US citizens as well doesn't it? I could I go to school in Canada at 21 with no diploma?

And is that all universities? Art schools? If I do ever want to go it would be to go to art school.


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Jan 25, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel, I'm in the same situation. I just think that I'd rather finish high school with a diploma, then drop out at the last minute and look back on all 12 years I wasted..
But like Wizehop said, it's your life.


----------



## finn (Jan 25, 2010)

I thought high school was where you learned to be sneaky and recruit folks to create and execute plans to subvert authority. That is preparation for the real world. Also, try to travel over summer vacation, not when it's cold out.


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 25, 2010)

I guess its allr eally up to you what you want to do. I dropped out and a year later got my ged the first time i took it and almost passed with honors(damn math test) while squatting north portland.


----------



## hshh (Jan 26, 2010)

you should look into online schooling. i finished my senior year in 2 months and got a diploma and everything.


----------



## Pickles (Jan 26, 2010)

My buddy's 16, dropped out due to the travel bug, was put on probation, reported as a runaway, has had 2 warrants issued for his arrest in 3 months, served a night in juvie, and is now in a tight spot because he's required to go to school, but has a warrant, so if he goes he'll be arrested. And he wants to get his GED but he can't get that while he's enrolled in high school, and the next sign up for GED testing is the end of next month or some shit. So basically, he's stuck in a bad way. Of course, I'm sure there are people that drop out and manage just fine. I'm just giving an example. My advice: finish school in the fastest and most painless way possible. Graduate early, get your GED, do online classes, whatever, but I'd say stick with it if you want to avoid too much trouble on the road. Just my two cents though. Take it or leave it, this is obviously your call.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 26, 2010)

hey guy, i'd say if you're gonna drop out - at least get your GED before you set out. i dropped out 2 weeks before my graduation -because I wasn't passing (never cared much for homework) and did not want to do summer school (traveling bug) or repeat another year. i just finally completed all the GED tests. I'm 25 now.
In my experience, i never stayed in one place long enough to finish taking the courses or had the motivation to stick with it. Also, you never know when there may be a job opportunity that requires you to have some kind of diploma. So, i'd say just get it done and over with....it's better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it right?


----------



## LarZ (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for all of your advice, but it looks like it doesn't matter anymore! 

There was apparently some misinformation on the part of my counselor and I can graduate this semester as long as I pass the proficiency exam or some shit. 

So... I hope to see you all on the road this summer and beyond! :cheers:
-Larz


----------



## simpletoremember (Jan 26, 2010)

I dropped out when i was 16. I went to school in some small redneck town in Montana, I received my GED a few months later, then moved back to Alaska. Where I decided to return for my high school diploma and dropped after the first trimester realizing why I dropped out in the first place, so I wouldn't have to deal with all the high school drama bull shit, it was like watching lame reruns of Degrassi or some shit. I went to college for semester then decided to travel for a bit and see the world, then in roll again, still haven't done so and it's been almost 4 years since then.


----------



## Pickles (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats on the quick graduation! See ya out there =)


----------



## Ravie (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll tell you a secret....you dont need shit to travel if thats your goal. you dont need money to start with, a diploma, a shit load of gear, whatever... I advise fucking it off and getting your GED when you need it. kids take high school so seriously but it realy only seems important because your brain washed your entire life to think it is. dont stress so much and do what sounds good. your young... your allowed to fuck up and have fun...oh and because your 17 the cops wont even look for you. just make sure you dont get your name ran by cops because they'll ship you back home.


----------



## Tad (Jan 26, 2010)

I had thought about dropping out when I was in high school..but then I got lucky and was expelled so I went to this tiny school that was basically the equivalent of home-school, and instead of slacking off like most people in that situation do, I just worked my ass off for 6 months and graduated a year and a half early! if your school has an independent study program similar to that, then you could do that. or just get your GED: 1 test and you're done. and regardless of what some people say, GED is the exact same fucking thing as high school diploma. as far as "jobs" go, you can lie about that anyway! I doubt anybody checks to see if you really have a h.s. diploma


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Jan 26, 2010)

i can only tell you what i have done in life and maybe you can learn something from it. its ultimately up to you what you want to do. i dropped out of school years ago (i wont reveal my old age) with only 3 months to go. i was bound for graduation and all but the travel bug bit my ass. in hindsight i should have just stuck the 3 months out because i ended up going back to school and then college so i could work on my bro's farm here in Kentucky. i don't think waiting those 3 months would have held me back from ever traveling. i would have still seen everything i've seen today. 
i know school sucks now and its centered around a lot of bureaucratic bullshit but i'm glad i ended up going back because its done a lot for me. at 17, 18 i thought i would spend the rest of my life traveling too, but when it comes right down to it very few people are able to do that, and many of us need other things to go too. don't get me wrong i love to travel, and have logged 100's and thousands of miles but i like to do other things too. and when it comes down to it you've never spent a long time on the road from what i can tell, and you wont even know if you'll like it. a lot of people are ready to go home after the first couple days, or weeks. thankfully i knew it was what i wanted to do when i dropped out of school. what happens if you drop out and can't handle the road life?
1 year is not that long. i've done more time in city jails because of my itchy feet. i look back and can't believe i'm my age. i can remember being 17 like it was yesterday and it almost feels that way too. time flies. don't sweat it. 
and in the end when your 18 and leave your father can't do shit. my parents didn't care so i can't help you here.


----------



## Ravie (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah well i guess if your credits are good and your close to graduation it would be better to wait the 2 months or watever. i was 2 years behind in credits so i took my high school proficiency exam. same thing as a hs diploma. but unlike a GED you can take the test at any age. these days you have to be 17 and 10 months old to take the GED. at least here in california. The proficiency is about $120 to take but its worth it if your behind in school and young. i graduated 2 years early, and the cops left me alone because i wasnt missing school.


----------



## bfalk420 (Jan 30, 2010)

I dropped out 2 months after I turned 16..........schools in Florida really suck .........I'm 26 now.......sometimes I wish I had my G.E.D but in the real world I'm a chef and I have never really needed to prove I graduated..in my line of work in really does'nt matter.so all I can say dude is it's your life and you can do whatever the fuck you want and in the end if traveling and fucking off is'nt your thing then you can always go back to school.


----------



## stove (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't be a pussy, buck up and finish strong.


----------



## Mr. Expendable (Apr 13, 2010)

Fuck if you can graduate on time then fucking do it don't be a loser like me... I have to go to adult school now so i can hardly ever squat or travel because i need to get this shit done because i'm tired of being disowned by my family just buckle up and get it the fuck done... then squat or whatever to you're hearts content.... i mean you seem pretty clean cut.... what if you drop out and sqaut and find out you hate it.... you hate being dirty sick hungry infested with bugs decaying with boot rot and infection.... i mean there was time ffor me when i was in my squating prime where i absolutly was sick of it and wish i had a bed under me and a roof over me.... but there was also amazing times that out weighed the bad.... i mean finish your shit.... then you have the rest of your life to squat if thats what you want.... or hey here you go.... grab a sleeping bag or a blanket and some ramen...... get on your local city bus.... ride that to the end of the line.... get on another one.... do the same and keep going till id say 6-7 ish..... go panhandle and hey mister.... get some booze then find a spot and have a blast...... take that as a test..... squating by misconception is romantisised way to much... it's really an aquired taste.... most people o romantisise about it either gear up to little or gear up too much and pamper themselfs..... i mean when i was squating i was with the most amazing kids but most people would consider them losers.... run aways from law and homes, kids who have been kicked out, broken homes, abusive parents, alcoholic parents.... and most of them had no choice..... but we made the best of what we had and drunk and pitted and shows and vanalism and boxing.... and found things that made us happy with very little our no cash.... like how the taste of spead in the moring is like jesus just craped in your muth(in a good way.... now im ranting..... but whatever makes you happy just find a way but get your shit done


----------



## goggles (Apr 24, 2010)

Funny, I've always wanted to drop out but really even when I get my diploma it won't matter ( graduate in June of this year). Cause honestly In my eye's it doesn't matter what you do as long as you are happy with what you do. My folks may push me to go to college, I honestly couldn't care any less. I was bit by the travel-bug when I was really young. And I haven't traveled for 4 years so I want to travel. But its your life, like everyone else says you do how you want to do.

-Goggles


----------



## brobro! (Apr 24, 2010)

im graduating high school in a little less than a month then goin back for two weeks to make up a math credit (i fucking hate math, failed almost every year) school really sucks, and honestly i dont know if graduating will ever really help me out in life, i dont really care right now. ive done my travelling through the summers and get housed up in the winters for school.ive wanted to drop out many many times but honestly its not all that bad. do what you want, do what makes you happy, i just hate quitting anything i started even if i hate it, if i deal with the bullshit and make it through then i feel like it makes me a stronger person.


----------



## DCLXVI (Apr 24, 2010)

larzkaz14 said:


> I'm 17 in less than 2 months and seriously considering dropping out of school. I know that _right now_ I don't want or have any need for a diploma or a job or money, but I also know that things change, our minds change, things come up, and it (a diploma) would be a good thing to have in the long run. In short: I want to hear what ya'll have to say about dropping out. Have any of you dropouts ever regretted it? How long has it been since you dropped out?
> 
> *A more detailed description of my situation:*
> School's really not that bad, but I just don't know if I can wait around anymore. I have wanted to travel and get the fuck out of here for at least 2 years. I have traveled a decent amount on my own with no money (hitching, camping, dumpstering, shoplifting) but I always have to come back. I am completely sick of waiting around to start my life and supposedly "learning". I'm not in public school but I'm still not learning anything new and I want to experience life.
> ...


 You're probably going to regret dropping out, and it's not as easy as simply goign back to school to get your diploma. There are all sorts of restrictions placed on getting back into high school, and past a certain age, they won't let you come back. GEDs aren't the equivalent of diplomas, despite what anybody tells you, and it will make it harder to get solid employment/good college if you ever decide you want it. I understand you are impatient and don't see the need for a diploma yet, but simply leaving now is going remove options from your life later on, and school isn't hard anyway, just stay 'til the end. I would've done anything to get back into school and got my diploma. You're not eighteen, and if you parents don't want you to leave, you can't expect them to understand and just let it happen. 



larzkaz14 said:


> This applies to US citizens as well doesn't it? I could I go to school in Canada at 21 with no diploma?
> 
> And is that all universities? Art schools? If I do ever want to go it would be to go to art school.


US universities need a diploma, and some take GEDS, but it's a decreasing amount. Art school is a waste of time and money, to be honest. Sure, it's great to learn about something that is a hobby, but unless you've got some amazing talent it's not going to be worth to cost. I was a musical composition major, and when you're in an art school and get to see the students that you're competing with, it really puts you in your place. You can learn about your hobby on the road through books just as easily, and cheaper.



larzkaz14 said:


> Thanks so much for all of your advice, but it looks like it doesn't matter anymore!
> 
> There was apparently some misinformation on the part of my counselor and I can graduate this semester as long as I pass the proficiency exam or some shit.
> 
> ...


 That's great to hear!


----------



## Stephen O Roach (Jul 23, 2015)

I dropped out my Senior Year got my GED went to community college now I just program whenever I need the income honestly the things they teach in school you won't need anyone of it in the real world algebra like pffy who needs alegebra...


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 24, 2015)

Stephen O Roach said:


> I dropped out my Senior Year got my GED went to community college now I just program whenever I need the income honestly the things they teach in school you won't need anyone of it in the real world algebra like pffy who needs alegebra...


 epic bump!... school is important, how else are they going to teach you to be a wage-slave.


----------



## Stephen O Roach (Jul 24, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> epic bump!... school is important, how else are they going to teach you to be a wage-slave.


The school system is one big brainwashing machine


----------



## dirty andy (Jul 28, 2015)

The one thing I don't regret about finishing high school is learning how to weld. By my senior year I was in metal shop five hours of the day. Make that school your bitch. Educate yourself in skills of real value to spite those motherfuckers that keep you there! I fucking hated high school. But I'm glad I finished it I won't lie.


----------

